
Ask HN: Does anyone use their MBP touch bar for anything? - hailwren
We&#x27;ve had these things for years, and Apple is forcing anyone who wants a new Macbook to adopt one now. So here I am staring at my new one wishing I had physical volume buttons. What can I do with the touch bar?
======
SavageBeast
Literally the first thing I did was Settings|Keyboard|Touch Bar Shows Function
keys and Fn key shows control strip.

Now the touch bar acts just like the setup I had on my 2015 MBP - but I do
miss the physical buttons ( debugging in Eclipse burns F6 & F8 into your brain
).

If someone has found a legitimate use case where this silly widget is an
enhancement to usability I'd love to hear it.

------
werm82
If you have BetterTouchTool installed, you can do a lot of cool stuff with the
touch bar. I have a button that will run a shell script to spin up a local dev
environment.

------
diveintothe9
The only function I've added to my touch bar that wasn't previously available
was Screenshot, because I do a lot of snapshotting and screen recording, and
I'd rather hit that than the stupid Siri button.

I wish there was a way to add custom app-specific shortcuts to the touch bar
(maybe there is? I'm not sure). I use Sketch a lot for designing, and I'd love
to have access to my document colors and text styles in the touch bar, but no
joy.

------
hntddt1
Used Pock app for app navigation and music control

